#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn Thai - At The Market

## dirtydog

Think this thread is going to have quite a few videos in as the Thai markets sell so much different stuff, the first few videos will be on herbs and spices, probably 3 videos then go onto fruit and vegetables plus all the other junk that can be bought at your normal thai market.

This first one is 11 spices or herbs.

*Thai Garlic
Gratium

Pepper Corns
Prik Thai    

Bay Leaves
Bai Kra Wan    

Cardamoms
Luk Kra Wan    

Tumeric
Kumin Leung

Old Ginger
Khing Gare

Young Ginger
Khing On

Kaffir Lime
Luuk Ma krut    

Kaffir Lime Leaves
Bai Ma krut

Thai Chili
Prik Kee Noo*
*
Online Thai Keyboard
**English to Thai text translator*
* 
Guests you need to be a member of Teakdoor to view the Teakdoor videos.*

----------


## dirtydog

Guests can view this youtube video tutorial.

----------


## dirtydog

This is the second video on learning the Thai words for spices and herbs, perhaps after this one we can get onto the good stuff like meat and potatoes.


*Acacia Leaf
Cha-Om   

**Coriander
Pak Chee Thai*

*Galangal
Kha

**Holy Basil
Bai Grapow 

**Lemon Basil
Bai Mang Luk 

**Lemon Grass
Tak-Rai  * 

*Pandang Leaf
Bai Der-Y  

**Peppermint
Bai Sa-La-Nae* 

*Sorrel 
Kra Jeab

**Sweet Thai Basil
Bai Hora-Pa*
*
Thai Parsley
Pak Chee Farang      

Yanang leaf
Bai Yah Nang    

*
*Guests you need to be a member of TeakDoor to view this video. *

----------


## dirtydog

And a youtube for guests.

----------


## mooncake

Lemon Grass  

NOT "Tak Rai".....but it is ..." Ta Krai "

----------


## sharon

^ I guess it's a typo.

----------


## hillbilly

Back to the tones.

----------


## dirtydog

Time for some proper food in Thai, this video is for meat eaters, vegetarians don't bother watching this one, now butchers sell meat, but what was the name of shops that sold fish? Damn sure I can't remember, only ever remember seeing one shop selling fish when I was a kid.

Anway, the words in Thai and English.

*Beef*
*เนื้อวัว*
 * NÉUA-WUA*

 * Chicken* 
 * เนื้อไก่*
 * NÉUA-GÀI*

*Pork*
*เนื้อหมู*
*NÉUA-MŎO*

*Duck*
*เนื้อเป็ด*
*NÉUA-PÈT*

 * Chicken wings*
*ปีกไก่*
*PÈEK-GÀI*

 * Minced pork*
 * หมูสับ*
 * MŎO-SÀP*

 * Pork Ribs*
 * กระดูกหมู*
 * GRÀ-DÒOK-MŎO* * 

Fish*
*ปลา*
 *  PLA*

*Catfish*
 *  ปลาดุก*
 *  PLA-DÒOK*

*Bass*
 *  ปลากะพง*
 *  PLA-GRA-PONG*

 * Tilapia*
 *  ปลานิล*
 *  PLA-NIN

**Shark*
 *  ปลาฉลาม*
 *  PLA-CHÀ-LĂM*

 * Shark fin*
 *  หูฉลาม*
 *  HŎO-CHÀ-LĂM

**Crab*
 *  ปู*
 *  BOO* 

*Clams*
 *  หอย*
 *  HŎY* * 

Lobster*
 *  กุ้งมังกร*
 *  GÔONG-MANG-GAWN* 

*Mussels*
 *  หอยแมลงภู่*
 *  HÔY-MA-LAENG-PHÔO**

Oysters*
*หอยนางรม*
*HŎY-NANG-ROM

**Shrimp*
*กุ้ง*
 *  GÔONG

* *   Prawn*
*กุ้ง*
 *  GÔONG

**Squid*
*ปลาหมึก*
 *  PLA-MÈUK

*

----------


## somtamslap

> but what was the name of shops that sold fish?


 Fish Mongers..which generally sell 'aharn talay' seafood.

----------


## dirtydog

Ahh, fish mongers, knew there was a proper name for them.

Guests can view this youtube video.

----------


## robuzo

Mongers sell things, such as fish.  Or iron.  What?

----------


## dirtydog

Nice easy Thai lesson on how to say these different fruits in Thai.

*Fruits
ผลไม้
PHON-LA-MAI 

**Apple * 
 *แอปเปิ้ล*
 *AP-PLE* 

 *Banana*
 * กล้วย*
 * GLÛAY*

 * Breadfruit*
 * สาเก*
 * SǍ-GAY*

 * Coconut*
 * มะพร้าว*
 * MA-PRÁO*

 * Durian*
 * ทุเรียน*
 * TÚ-RIEN*

 * Guava*
 * ฝรั่ง*
 * FA-RÀNG*

 *Grapes*
 * องุ่น*
 * AR-NGOON*

 * Jackfruit*
 * ขนุน*
 * KHA-NǑON*

 * Lime*
 * มะนาว*
 * MA-NAO*

 * Longan*
 * ลำไย*
 * LAM-YAI*

 * Lychee*
 * ลิ้นจี่*
 * LÍN-JÈE*

 * Mango (ripe)*
 * มะม่วงสุก*
 * MÁ-MÛANG SÒOK*

 * Mango (unripe)*
 * มะม่วงดิบ*
 * MÁ-MÛANG DÌB*

 * Mangosteen*
 * มังคุด*
 * MANG-KÚT*

 * Orange*
 * ส้ม*
 * SÔM*

 * Papaya*
 * มะละกอ*
 * MÁ-LÁ-GAW*

 * Persimmon*
 * ลูกพลับ*
 * LÔUK-PLÁB*

 * Plum*
 * บ๊วย*
 * BÚAI*

 * Pineapple*
 * สับปะรด*
 * SÀB-PA-RÓT*

 *Rambutan* 
 * เงาะ*
 * Ngoe* 

 *Rose Apple*
 * ชมพู่*
 * CHOM-POO*

 *Star fruits*
 * มะเฟือง*
 * MA-FUENG*

 * Tamarind*
 * มะขาม*
 * MÁ-KHǍAM*

 * Tangerine*
 * ส้มเขียวหวาน*
 * SÔM-KHǏEW-WǍAN* 

 * Watermelon*
 * แตงโม*
 * TAENG-MO* 

 Guests, you need to be a member of teakdoor to view this video.

----------


## dirtydog

video for guests.

----------


## mosquitobill

The learning Thai articles are very good and informative especially the market ones so keep up the good work and many thanks to the posters involved.
Bill

----------


## dirtydog

Stolen from chitown, Thai market Vegetables video.

*Bamboo shoots
Maw-mai Thai
หน่อไม้ไทย

Basil
Ga praow
กะเพรา

Beets
Beet
บีท

Bell pepper
Phrik-yauk
พริกหยวก

Black beans
Thua damh
ถั่วดำ

Cabbage
Kalam-pli
กะหล่ำปลี

Carrots
Khaerot
แครอท

Cauliflower
Dawk kalam
ดอกกะหล่ำ

Celery
Khuen-shai
คึ่นช่าย

Cucumber
Taeng-kwa
แตงกวา

Garlic
Kratiam
กระเทียม

Lentils
Tua Khaek
ถั่วแขก

Lettuce
Phak-kard Homm
ผักกาดหอม

Mint leaves
Bai Sara-nae
ใบสาระแหน่

Onions
Homm yai
หอมใหญ่

Parsley
Pak-shi
ผักชี

Pumpkin
Fak-tong
ฟักทอง

Radish
Hua-phakkard
หัวผักกาด

Red onion
Homm daeng
หอมแดง

Soy beans
Tua lueang
ถั่งเหลือง

Squash
Buab
บวบ

String beans
Tua fak-yao
ถั่วฝักยาว

Sugar peas
Tua lan-tao
ถั่วลันเตา

Sweet basil
Bai Horapha
ใบโหระพา

Sweet corn
Khao-phode wan
ข้าวโพดหวาน

Sweet potato
Manh-thed
มันเทศ

Taro
Pheuak
เผือก

Tomato
Makheua-thed
มะเขือเทศ




*

----------


## bobbysan124

Very informative.  Thanks much.

----------


## Stinky

This thread must have taken some time, well done the lads who put it together

----------

